# Ein Forum wie dieses z.B.



## eStyler (9. März 2002)

Hi...
Kann mir jemand sagen mit was ich ein Forum dieser Art bastle... und was dafür nötig ist... ist es viel Aufwand?

Danke schonmal

eStyler


----------



## Bluebird (9. März 2002)

erstmal ein fettes 

also wenn du alleine bist und gut "programmieren"/scripten kannst, dürftest du so ein Forum in nen paar Wochen fertig bekommen. Vorrausgesetzt du weißt schon genau wie es aussehen soll und was alles drin sein soll.

mit 2 wochen meine ich morgens 8 uhr anfangen...abends 18Uhr aufhören 

einfacher wäre es aber sich ein schon programmiertes Forum herunterzuladen und das dann zu modifizieren.... 

es gibt da nen ganz gutes (kostenloses) bei http://www.phpbb.com/

Zum Basteln nimmst du am besten nen Editor mit Highlighting (es gibt keine richtig gute entwicklungsumgebung für php)
oder das gute alte notepad


----------



## braindad (9. März 2002)

das >>apboard<< ist auh ne gute sache.

ein editor mit highlight funktion wäre da zB editplus2


----------



## ReemE (11. März 2002)

Ich denke das beste PHP-Board bekommst du unter http://www.woltlab.de ....
Dort kannst du dir das kostenlose Wbb1 runterladen und an deine Page anpassen.

Oder du nimmst ein CGI-Board wie z.b das IKONBOARD....
Das ist auch ganz gut....


----------



## Freeworm (12. März 2002)

Kannst die Boards wenn du keine Ahnung hast auch von http://www.rockwall.de hosten lassen.


----------

